

Google Wave: Flop Crunch - Uglyfruit
http://w3crunch.com/2012/02/02/google-wave-flop-crunch/#more-32

======
colin_jack
Not necessarily a useful comment but the choice of font/background colour on
that site a horrendous. Had to copy out the text to read it for fear of
getting a headache.

~~~
Uglyfruit
Man, sorry about that !! Let's do something: find a Template you like to
suggest and I will buy it immediately !! Really I mean it. Thanks.

